# Vibration



## francois (Feb 24, 2006)

My 2005 Maxima SL is vibrating like a stone gringer above 70mph. I've tried 3 dealerships, all kinds or wheel balancing, alignement, tire change, etc. Nissan told me my car is according to specs and I should drive it under speed limits!

I've tried two other SL and they were vibrating exactly like my mine.

If would like to know if anyone of you ever experienced such problem, and what if you have suggestions.

Thanks you


----------



## MaximaGuy13 (Feb 16, 2006)

francois said:


> My 2005 Maxima SL is vibrating like a stone gringer above 70mph. I've tried 3 dealerships, all kinds or wheel balancing, alignement, tire change, etc. Nissan told me my car is according to specs and I should drive it under speed limits!
> 
> I've tried two other SL and they were vibrating exactly like my mine.
> 
> ...



How does this vibration manifest itself?

Engine? Suspension? Body?

Where do you feel it? Front? Rear? Right? Left?

What type wheels and tires are you running?

MG13


----------

